
Ask HN: Would you use an open source Google Docs style service in your company? - ronreiter
I feel like the world is missing a Gitlab-style open source Google Docs for those who do not use Google Docs.<p>Do you agree?
======
ocdtrekkie
Have you heard of Sandstorm.io?

Documents:
[https://apps.sandstorm.io/app/h37dm17aa89yrd8zuqpdn36p6zntum...](https://apps.sandstorm.io/app/h37dm17aa89yrd8zuqpdn36p6zntumtv08fjpu8a8zrte7q1cn60)

Spreadsheets:
[https://apps.sandstorm.io/app/a0n6hwm32zjsrzes8gnjg734dh6jwt...](https://apps.sandstorm.io/app/a0n6hwm32zjsrzes8gnjg734dh6jwt7x83xdgytspe761pe2asw0)

Files:
[https://apps.sandstorm.io/app/8aspz4sfjnp8u89000mh2v1xrdyx97...](https://apps.sandstorm.io/app/8aspz4sfjnp8u89000mh2v1xrdyx97ytn8hq71mdzv4p4d8n0n3h)

Team chat:
[https://apps.sandstorm.io/app/vfnwptfn02ty21w715snyyczw0nqxk...](https://apps.sandstorm.io/app/vfnwptfn02ty21w715snyyczw0nqxkv3jvawcah10c6z7hj1hnu0)

Kanban/Trello:
[https://apps.sandstorm.io/app/m86q05rdvj14yvn78ghaxynqz7u2sv...](https://apps.sandstorm.io/app/m86q05rdvj14yvn78ghaxynqz7u2svw6rnttptxx49g1785cdv1h)

GitLab:
[https://apps.sandstorm.io/app/zx9d3pt0fjh4uqrprjftgpqfwgzp6y...](https://apps.sandstorm.io/app/zx9d3pt0fjh4uqrprjftgpqfwgzp6y2ena6098ug3ctv37uv6kfh)

Tons more: [https://apps.sandstorm.io](https://apps.sandstorm.io)

~~~
ronreiter
Etherpad and Ethercalc are frankly not good enough from my point of view...
rocket chat and gitlab are pretty amazing though.

------
brudgers
LibreOffice can run online:
[https://cgit.freedesktop.org/libreoffice/online/](https://cgit.freedesktop.org/libreoffice/online/)

Also there's Collabora Code which does the same with a container.

[https://www.collaboraoffice.com/code/](https://www.collaboraoffice.com/code/)

In fairness they're modeled on Microsoft office more than Google Docs.

~~~
ronreiter
Thanks!

------
paulcole
I work in a digital marketing agency and my answer is that while I love trying
new tools, this would be a nonstarter for us.

Why? Clients review our work in Google Docs. That's something they're (for the
most part) familiar with and already using. We're not going to complicate
their lives without an exceptionally good reason.

------
blcArmadillo
[https://github.com/ether/etherpad-lite](https://github.com/ether/etherpad-
lite)

